

Monads in Dynamically-Typed Languages - tonyg
http://eighty-twenty.org/2015/01/25/monads-in-dynamically-typed-languages/

======
dons
Scary!

~~~
samth
The cool thing is that if you had asked me a week ago, I would have said
return-type polymorphism like this was impossible without types.

